# malawi haps and mbuna also get in to see philip



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

hello everyone,i own 75 gallon tank im glad to have been joined today to the forum i guess i will see and enter here consistently, mine fishes including:
south americian cichlids
blood parrot x2,severum red spot+heros severum
haps cichlids
,electric blue x2,cytolica moori x2,sp peacock and albino one,jewel cichlid,Aristochromis Red Top
mbuna cichlids
yellow labs x5,demasoni x2,ice blue x2
here is the representation:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/imga0026f.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/imga0032.jpg/
2 blood parrots in eariliar days the big one attacked the smallest by the time philip the big one liked and swimming along with the roch(the smaller) :fish: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/imga0048s.jpg/
this tiny one has beauty of colour
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/imga0047.jpg/
heros severum my fother which is interest in fishes as well wanted mixing severum with malawi i admire him its was good choice, remember him when roody(severum) increased his size
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/imga0052.jpg/


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Very interesting mix there... Are you having any aggression issues?


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

yes i do ice blue messing with yellow labs+ attacking coming closers fishes to his territory
mostly normal behaviour at mbuna territory
the 2 severum doing really fine
digging fishes are main issue there are rocks and fall is option they are pretty heavy
i enjoys to watch the blood parrots hates when fishes digging he chasing them no matter what :lol: 
and normal behaviour between haps... never like mbunas...


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Here are the pic's so people don't have to follow the link.
That's an awesome tank! really like it!


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

i will now show u more pictures thanks commenting auloncara freak and for posting pictures on the page if u think i have to lesstocking and advises are welcome
here is representation:
http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/3451/imga0114l.jpg
my very greenish severum(10.5cm)(roody)
and red spot jack (10.8cm) as i said before fishes arent picking them
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/imga0119.jpg/
now we moving to some yellow labs pic
i got fries 13 labs and 5 currently in aquarium 2 males bigs and 3 females small
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/imga0146a.jpg/
this one third of the females i got ,holding fries in the mouth(day3)now waiting to day 24
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/imga0149u.jpg/
this are fries at of may 22 this year about 2 and a half mounths
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/imga0086t.jpg/
those 2 electric blue has glowing colour each is 18cm
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/imga0129.jpg/
couple of cytcola blue moori male is 16.4cm and female about 11cm
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/imga0121x.jpg/
my 2 blood parrots philip and roch liking to hide behinds the huge rocks here:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/imga0133b.jpg/
i would like too see more comments and have a good time


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

IMO you can have 2-3 more FOUR INCH fish. It's a nice, peaceful tank. 
Here are the new pic's









my very greenish severum(10.5cm)(roody)
and red spot jack (10.8cm) as i said before fishes arent picking them








now we moving to some yellow labs pic
i got fries 13 labs and 5 currently in aquarium 2 males bigs and 3 females small








this one third of the females i got ,holding fries in the mouth(day3)now waiting to day 24








this are fries at of may 22 this year about 2 and a half mounths








those 2 electric blue has glowing colour each is 18cm








couple of cytcola blue moori male is 16.4cm and female about 11cm








my 2 blood parrots philip and roch liking to hide behinds the huge rocks here:


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

i was anticipated to more comments in delicate way of saying :lol: 
170 views and 3 comments :lol: 
maybe i most to show u a video
yea i right video and then claiming more comments :lol:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

most people just look and say to themselves nice or eghhh whatever.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

back too my comment video can be fair,i dont want to record and after no one take alook
all i requestiong is that at least 3 comments asking videos
BTW
i got demasonix2 very hiding fishes cause of this they arent on the pictures before here are them...
multiple mbuna fishes Pseudotropheus socolofi yellow lab and demsoni
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/imga0156.jpg/
and 1 demsoni strong and 1 weak
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/135/imga0154x.jpg/


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Here are the pic's again. :wink:



phinexswarm35 said:


> multiple mbuna fishes Pseudotropheus socolofi yellow lab and demsoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Nice fish there and nice color's. What is that white fish?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks good. What kind of lights are you running? 
If everything is peaceful now, I wouldn't add anymore fish and risk upsetting the balance.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

daniel,in general my aquarium indeed peacefull :fish: 
there is saying that more fishes doing less aggresives territores etcs...
but i know what are the limits of fishes because of anothers recomendations...
and to focus on some species and less fishes is not a bad thing
the lighting are im not quite sure but 20w each


----------

